# youth trapper in need of leg hold traps!!



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

I am new to traping and i am going to start snaring. But i want some leg hold traps also.. since money isn't going very good i was wondering if any of you guys and girls have some 1.5 leg traps that u can sell for cheap or you don't use anymore..

Please help me out! 
thanks alot

dylan


----------

